# CSX dumb Q



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I read alot of articals about 1:1 trains, yet to this day I have not found one that states what CSX stands for????
Maybe I need to go to their site???
I was driving home tonight and it dawned on me....


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it is Chessie Seaboard Multiplier.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here in the heart of CSX country, most of their employees refer to it as the "CHICKEN S--T XPRESS".... 
Paul R...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

From the Wiki..."The name came about during merger talks between Chessie System, Inc. and Seaboard System Railroad, Inc., commonly called _Chessie_ and _Seaboard_. The company chairmen said it was important for the new name to include neither of those names because it was a partnership. Employees were asked for suggestions, most of which consisted of combinations of the initials. At the same time a temporary shorthand name was needed for discussions with the Interstate Commerce Commission. CSC was chosen but belonged to a trucking company in Virginia. CSM (for Chessie-Seaboard Merger) was also taken. The lawyers decided to use CSX, and the name stuck. In the public announcement, it was said that "CSX is singularly appropriate. C can stand for Chessie, S for Seaboard, and X, which actually has no meaning." The T had to be added to CSX when used as a reporting mark because reporting marks that end in X means that the car is owned by a leasing company or private car owner. Its current slogan, "How Tomorrow Moves", appeared in 2009.[2]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike 
very interesting....


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By W3NZL on 07 Jan 2012 05:09 PM 
Well here in the heart of CSX country, most of their employees refer to it as the "CHICKEN S--T XPRESS".... 
Paul R...

Funny.. The guys on NS call it the same thing


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

*C*rash *S*pill e*X*plode


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'll second what Tom wrote. Think I first saw that combination used by Jon Miller from Virginia Beach. It got started the year CSX had several nasty derailments, including a tunnel fire. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

C-rash 
S-pill 
X-plode 

C-an't 
S-top & 
X-plain 

C-rawl 
S-top 
X-peletive 

Somewhere I read that its supposed to stand for "Chessie Seaboard Exchange" but I like mine more


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08 Jan 2012 06:43 AM 
Thanks Mike 
very interesting.... 
When you have another one of those questions....I've found it easiest to just type the question into the Google search bar...the question...not some shorthand version. In almost every case, the answer will be in one of the first three links returned. For example, we'll be watching a movie on TV. The wife will ask me when the movie was made. I pull up Google, type in "When was XXXX made"...and I get the answer...every time.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Mikey Mikey 

If everyone did that, we wouldn't have many threads on this site. 

Everyone, ignore Mikey's suggestion. 

Post your questions, dumb or otherwise. 

How else will the rest of us learn about all this great stuff.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yo....Randy...since the search in MLS does NOT work, typing in a GRR question will almost ALWAYS return an MLS thread. It's the only site with the answers to those questions. 

What I've found is that when I get cutesy...and type in a short query, I often don't get what I've remembered. When I type a whole question in, I do. Google is a good aid when dealing with finding stuff on MLS...in fact, it's the only one I think.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK OK, when it comes to trains< i do like to start talking to my friends about trains. I love talking trains. 
So I ask on here, MLS mainly. 
But as Mike said I do searchs all the time for tools, how to's and pe... pumps to find the best prices on Google and general info.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't Google because I get 50 million pages of crap . 

I post here because it gives everybody something to read and shares the knowledge. 

Like Marty Said Then we get to talk about trains. 

JJ 


PS When I Goggle I get that _" ASK" _section. Not there is another bunch of manure


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If it wasn't for guys like Mike we would have nothing to learn and read. Let them do the work and then read there results here







and get our answers. Love it. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 09 Jan 2012 06:14 PM 
Mikey Mikey 

If everyone did that, we wouldn't have many threads on this site. 

Everyone, ignore Mikey's suggestion. 

Post your questions, dumb or otherwise. 

How else will the rest of us learn about all this great stuff. 
YEA What Randy said









JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 09 Jan 2012 06:14 PM 
Mikey Mikey 

If everyone did that, we wouldn't have many threads on this site. 

Everyone, ignore Mikey's suggestion. 

Post your questions, dumb or otherwise. 

How else will the rest of us learn about all this great stuff. Have you ever considered that the people you want to rely on for answers might tire of the 'simple' stuff and reserve their energy for something where it is difficult to get an answer?

I think your suggestion to ignore a suggestion from a person who has contributed many times on complex subjects is, well, rude.


Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

But if the questions are not brought to the fore by someone asking, how would the rest of us who have not thought of the question to be edified by the answers. 

Sure, he could have looked up the answer the way others did, but if he had then shared his discoverys I bet he would be told not to bother us with trivia. 

Besides more information might be made available because people know answers that they didn't know anybody had a question about. 

As for being rude... hmmm... well, no more rude that telling him to look it up yerself or to complain that to express the opinion to go ahead and ask questions is inappropriate. 

Of course, that is just my rude opinion.


----------

